# How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used to heat your home.



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello just wished to show some of my lates work on my Turbo Jetta CNG
BI-Fuel sys.
*New CNG Fogger*








*This is the new 5/8 plate SYS*








*This the first one*
This article is about what it takes to convert a late model VW Turbo Jetta to be a BI-FUEL vehicle. Much of the information can be used on any other vehicle and will work on converting a gasoline engine to run on some of these hydrogen injection add-on like run your car on water. 
I tested the Jetta on *HYDROGEN *the first of its kind.
*MAD MAX BOB * do not try this at HOME.








I am getting 40 miles to the GAL of CNG .
Bob Mann

_Modified by bobtec at 12:18 PM 12-18-2009_


_Modified by bobtec at 12:19 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (bobtec)*

What tank do you use and how do you fill it?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (bobtec)*

"BI-FUEL"? so you can switch back and forth with a flick of a switch?
Does this qualify for alternate fueled vehicle and no emmision tests?


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (Rocco R16V)*

Hello at my site http://www.CNGvw.com I have a lot of pic of the set up.
*Here is the trunk*








*The tank holds 5+ GAL of CNG*








This kit changes from gasoline to CNG by its self after a miles or so.
Bob Mann


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (bobtec)*

Thats a neat idea but you have almost nothing usful on your site about it. 
How does it work with the fogger? why not direct port? how is the CNG controlled? What are the conponents of the system ? can you steal any parts off gas/CNG fords? 
why not contact a tuner like C2/unitronic/revo etc to run more timing? are you going to offer kits? or more information?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat setup


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (all-starr-me)*

Sorry for the delay when I get time I will up date my site. I find up dating my side is not a fun thing for me.
First I had tested the CNG injectors in the ports but found it to give me 
some driveablty problems. So I invented the CNG FOGGER witch fixed every thing.
I have started a install on a 2001 1.8 Turbo Beetle working with a new CNG KIT and some new upgrades. This will be a cutting edge setup.
This one is a very clean install.
For the timing I have relocted the crank sensor this give me 10 DEG more
base timing I still can run on gasoline so I let the knock sensors do there job. See CNG is 130 octant and I only pay 60 cents a GAL at home.


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (bobtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobtec* »_...See CNG is 130 octant and I only pay 60 cents a GAL at home.


60 cents a gal?...what about the rest of us?....this is not the Socialist way, sir!


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (NORDLAND)*

Socialist Way?? Sir if you read my posts and my site http://www.CNGVW.com 
I am bringing change to how we fuel our cars. Compressed Natural Gas
is cheap and safe to run our cars and super clean.
The Sate of Utah just passed a bill to allow these installs this is very good news. for to many years the oil corps have held the USA back from using this low cost fuel That is truely a SOCIALIST way.
So call your State Repesentatives and Senate and tell them. You as a vote
in there State wish them to follow Utahs way on CNG kits.
As a team we can do this.
Bob Mann
http://www.deseretnews.com/art...ss-30



_Modified by bobtec at 8:19 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (bobtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobtec* »_... State Repesentatives and Senate ..._Modified by bobtec at 8:19 AM 2-2-2010_

Must they be involved? (I live in Illinois)








They've been using CNG conversions in Europe and other countries for quite some time, havent they?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (NORDLAND)*

Any dyno numbers? Curious to see how much of a power boost you can see with CNG.


----------



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: How to convert cars to run on CNG Compressed Natural Gas the same gas used t ... (NORDLAND)*

I know but some one has to tell them what to do thats us.
I do get the base kits from Europe and bring it up to code for
the USA FP 52 fire codes.
You do need to be certified for CNG witch I am for installs.
When I get done with my VW repairs I will go back on the Beetle CNG
have A lot of pic and VID of it for the site just no time.
Bob Mann


----------

